# Video: New And Improved Ammo Catcher.



## Whiteleather (Feb 4, 2012)

With a couple of ammo shipments from Flipping Out, I didn't want to pepper the lawn with stuff I actually bought. I think I have finally settled on an ammo catcher.






Its big because I have two kids of my own shooting, and they have friends. 11 year olds can really eat up the ammo, but with a big catcher I get most back.

If the video runs slowly through this post, you can access it directly here:

www.youtube.com/watch?v=OQaloLfrizU

K in NY

PS: Fisher was not in the line of fire at any point, so don't bust my horns.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

very nice catch box, i enjoy all the ideas on catch box's many fine ones out there, count your as one of them, i really do envy your shootin range, nice yard.


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

Loved the video! But the thing I don't understand is why do you put the black fabric?


----------



## Whiteleather (Feb 4, 2012)

Aras said:


> Loved the video! But the thing I don't understand is why do you put the black fabric?


Two reasons: To attach paper targets, and to block any balls that might bounce back out.

If I just hang a can on a string in front of the opening, a ball will hit the nylon backing, and be directed to the bottom.

Since the bottom is on the ground, a ball may hit it hard enough to bounce out then be lost in the grass. The black fabric keeps the ammo inside of the frame. After a day of shooting I simply dump the ammo out through a little opening in the corner.

The black fabric is just stapled on. I can easily replace it (and I have a 100' roll of the stuff) if it ever gets shot up to tatters.

K


----------



## Whiteleather (Feb 4, 2012)

newconvert said:


> very nice catch box, i enjoy all the ideas on catch box's many fine ones out there, count your as one of them, i really do envy your shootin range, nice yard.


Later in the season the yard sprouts big archery target butts and an array of steel airgun targets. All my targets have to look nice so the wife doesn't get annoyed. Also, when visitors come over it looks more well-kept than bales of hay. They are more inclined to try some shooting if it looks clean and safe.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Nice setup!
I liked the Marcel Marceau meets Price is Right Model presentation as well


----------



## Whiteleather (Feb 4, 2012)

M_J said:


> Nice setup!
> I liked the Marcel Marceau meets Price is Right Model presentation as well


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAhahahahahahha! Could be the funniest gott danged thing I read all month. Marceau did silence with a French accent!


----------



## Rockape66 (Dec 18, 2011)

Is that a drathaar or a pudelpointer you have there? Just like my setters or hounds; if someone is shooting anything they think there must be game there. We were shooting trap one day and my setter started retrieving missed clays. Sure miss the old guy. At 13 he can't even see a phesant at 5 yds, but still tries to hunt. It will break all of our hearts when we lose him soon. Thanks for the vid.

Mack


----------

